# What pains do you have and how do you manage them?



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

One of the differences between younger and older riders is older ones take a while to recover from injury. Some damage is not recoverable and we wear them like a badge of honor. 

"Yep, that collarbone is from 2005 at Porcupine Rim trail when this rock came after me."

So our bodies reveal a route to how we got to this point. So what is your trail map and what are the highlights? Any surgeries or upgrades?

Are they recoverable, permanent or degenerative?

And what are you doing about it? Any adjustments to your riding style, your fit, your effort and risk taking? 

You take pills, physical therapy, stretching, yoga, massage, cross training?


----------



## SWriverstone (Sep 3, 2009)

About 5-6 years ago (when I was around 47 or 48) I attempted a pretty high, steeply-ramped logover. I didn't carry enough speed going into it and stalled right on top. I then fell sideways. My front wheel spun 90 degrees, leaving a handlebar pointed straight up—which I promptly impaled myself on while falling.

No, I didn't *actually* impale myself, but that was only because of my Ergon grip. I did take a severe blow to my abdomen.

I rode out that day, but the next day I had a massive hematoma (I'm talking the size of a dinner plate) covering my stomach—totally black and blue. and it hurt like hell.

It took me about 6 weeks to heal up from that blow, which sucked. And to this day, my abdomen is a bit misshapen on one side, presumably due to scar tissue.

I know, that probably pales compared to a lot of injuries around here! 

Scott


----------



## arphaxhad (Apr 17, 2008)

Thankfully I have had no broken bones Just an assortment of gouges, tweaks, hyperextensions, and scrapes. 

Early in the season, I have to use my foam roller before and after every ride, especially on the hip flexors and lower back. I also spend a little more time on my geared bike (1x8) getting my knees in shape before jumping on my single speed. 

Neoprene wraps on the knees after riding helps with the soreness. Commuting on my bike every day keeps things loose for my night and weekend rides. Been on a Glucosamine/Chondroitin regimen for a couple of years also.


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*Knee pain*

Knee problems since 1984. Nine surgeries, the last two total knee replacements. Still hurt constantly despite a spinal cord stimulator implant. But it does help while walking. Taking Codeine every 3-4 hours on the trail and they still hurt. But two years off the bike didn't help anyway. Without clipless pedals, which allow me to pull on climbs, I probably wouldn't be riding.


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

I have extensive aches and pains, joint, tendon/soft tissue, old injuries and strains, etc, etc, and I can't really ride without taking a Celebrex beforehand. Well, an easy shortish road ride maybe, but certainly not a trail or longer ride. I've taken it for years without troubling side effects but the long term impact worries me a bit. The doctor says "weigh the risk of side effects against not living an active lifestyle and doing the things you want," so I go with that for now.


----------



## panchosdad (Sep 21, 2008)

I broke 6 bones in a wreck last year, collar bone, a couple ribs, cracked pelvis and sacrum. Except for the collarbone all have healed with no ill effects, but I did decide I needed to dedicate some time to getting stronger and more flexible to set myself up well for the future. Been going to the gym and following the Foundation Back Book and James Wilson's blog for training tips. Feeling great in general, long term back issues seem to be under control. Just did a 50k Mtb race and felt good.


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

Broke my right humerous up near the shoulder a couple years ago. Also suffered small tears to the bicep tenton, rotator cuff, and labrum in the crash. The surgeon told me he could fix it all, but IMO, it was nothing I couldn't live with, so I am.

My right shoulder isn't as strong as it would be otherwise, but I have full range of motion, no pain, and the ability to do everything I want to do without accommodation.

Some day, if it tears some more, I'll probably have to have surgery on it, but I'm all go for now.


----------



## Brisk Eddie (Jun 23, 2014)

Sore right hip, I sometimes walk with a limp. My knees are stiff and achy, typical lower back. Most likely from a lifetime of abuse and hard use.

I try to avoid all drugs, but will do Ibu's once in a while. I try to stretch as much as I can.

I see a back-quack semi-regularly, he's also an over-60 mountain bike rider.
My aches and pains all vanish when I get on the bike.

I also enjoy a (medicinal) glass of single malt from time to time.


----------



## JokerW (Nov 5, 2004)

> I try to avoid all drugs, but will do Ibu's between 60 and 100.


There, fixed that for you... or me. :thumbsup:

I get sore after long rides, or "shoulder night" at the gym. 
I hurt longer than I should after a crash. 
My back aches, I probably need a new mattress, or less climbing, I'm not sure.
Pain Balm or Cool 'n Fit can be great friends of mine.
BUT, I am thankful that I can still do physical activities, and consider some soreness or pain the cost of being able to participate.

It'd be great to ride like when I was 30, but it's great just being able to ride!


----------



## Nash04 (Dec 24, 2012)

I use TENS 7000 for my knee pain which help allot and I use a table inverter for the old back which relieves the tension. Prior of riding I often soak my knees with Max-Freeze or Morton Epson Lotion, both help greatly.
I finally got both of my bikes finally properly adjusted to my body and most of the pain has disappeared


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

I rarely get pain on my rigid singlespeed.

Any suggestion of discomfort and I get off the bike and adjust the riding position - a change is as good as a rest.

Also I'm a great believer in once your pace is down to walking pace, get off the bike and walk. 

This has a number of benefits - your legs get rested, it's faster, it's usually on a hill so you get to enjoy the views instead of staring at that tiny rock 3 metres away that's going to stop you dead if you hit it. I think it's also when you're trying to monster up a climb that you do the most damage to your body, knees especially.


----------



## Jake January (Sep 12, 2014)

I spent six weeks this summer riding around in Europe on my little folding bike and pulling a small trailer with camping gear. The gearing on the folder wasn't ideal for pulling loads up hills. Between that and the cobble stone streets with the small tyres my right knee became very painful. 
Since I was in Holland much of the time where cannabis is legal I found smoking some of the high octane cannabis at night helped relieve the pain significantly and helped sleep too.


----------



## C.J. (Jan 12, 2004)

*Lots of pains&#8230;*

I have a couple of chronic conditions thatcause endless pain, RA & Ehlers/Danlos. Combine that with twenty-nine surgical procedures for corrections and I experience a bit of discomfort.

My conditions require I stay active and slim. Doctor quotes, "Son, if you stop moving, you're all done" and "&#8230;I'm sorry, but, if you were obese, you'd already be in a wheelchair". I don't walk well, so my bike is the way. I'm slow, take a long time to 'pedal through the pain', but, then get many hours on the trail feeling great.

My pain regimen: Morning, two 50 mg tramadol and vaporize a LOT of sativa-strain cannabis. During the day, cannabis edibles (kief or high cbd strain candies/baked goods), supplemented by use of a PAX portable vaporizer. Evening, heavy indica strain before sleep, packed PAX next to the bed for middle of the night, I ususally get about five hours of sleep, then awaken, remedicate, sleep. IF I've created edibles, I use heavy CBD creations in the evening.

Before I hear the 'pothead' screams', know that BEFORE I went the cannabis route, doctors had me on 60 milligrams of morphine and seven vicodin a day, along with liquid morphine for under my tongue. Talk about living death&#8230;

When young, both my ankles were rebuilt with parts from my legs. I wear ankle braces on every ride. I've had seven neuroma surgeries and need two more. They jack 'roids into my feet so I can walk, but, that only works for so long. My shoulder is held together with string and wire and needs a 're-do'. I'm waiting until it fails. Hyaluronic acid in the knees for years, due to bone rub. Had a near amputation of my dominant hand a long time ago, so I ride with all controls on the right side of the bar and velcro my left hand to the bike. Last year, resection and realign bones in feet. Another one of those is yet to come.

Despite this, I'm really happy I can still ride. I'm not supposed to have any hard impacts, so jumping is out, but, I DO go on the harder trails.

So, I'm not fast, but, I'll go. I have a PAX vaporizer with me on all of my rides and use it when needed.

Yes, I have my card&#8230;


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

Right shoulder, probably rotator cuff. I ignore it.
Lower back? Don't we all? I limp.
None of the pains bother me when I ride so I just ride.


----------



## sauer1911 (Aug 31, 2015)

But for the grace of god I am pretty much injury free, so far. My newbie situation is I just got my Trek Xcal 7, rode it home from the bike shop, did 4 miles in 20 minutes really enjoyed it! I'm 58 and my sit bones are pretty sore! ! ! I know, stand up more! well I like sitting, so what is the recommended bike shorts with padding that is used by you all??? I want good stuff, instead of buying crap, then having to upgrade to what I should have had in the first place.

WHAT SAY YOU?

CHUCK


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

I generally manage new pains by focusing on one of my older ones.


----------



## Osco (Apr 4, 2013)

Added a tension click to my pedals, rode my heart out doing a max effort, Got back to the trail head gulping air, head down, a real hard near point of failure workout.

20 or more people getting ready to go out all biked up, Evidently I was too weak to un clip, I fall right on the sidewalk and Like a rookie I put out my hand.
Not broken but It hurts some, not riding today because of this.

I only fall when I have an audience, 
Closest biker sticks out a hand to help me up and says out loud,"Relax, we didn't see a thing" 

All my old Injuries from back in the day, all seem to fade away the more I ride my Mountain bike.
It keeps me going .....

56 years old and feel like 30 because of mtb'ing..


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

In 150 days will turn 50. At 49 I'm in good health, still married, have 2 kids in college and a grandson; not all is bad.

What aches? Ankles, knees, wrists, left shoulder and right forearm; so far the only broken bone has been a broken toe on a jet ski incident in the 90's but plenty of scars in the legs and elbows (not all from mountain biking).

How I deal with the pain, honestly just try to ignore it and combine ibuprofen and ice for the occasional swelling. Also suffer from CTS due to years of long hours in front of a computer (still do) and that bothers even more, wear braces at night to be almost pain free in the morning but it takes a toll on my sleep and the pain eventually comes back during the work shift so is an on going thing that not even surgery will cure so again, got used to the pain.


----------



## UserNameTaken (Jun 1, 2009)

50 in three weeks, but I will chime in now. My current issue is trochanteric bursitis in my left hip. Had it for about 4-5 weeks now and have been stretching, using a foam roller and trying to do some strengthening exercises. Have only been out for 3-4 short mellow rides. Ortho Dr. says give it some time and it will likely resolve, but hard to do when the weather is perfect for riding and I can feel my fitness draining away. Would be very grateful for any suggestions. 

Since about 45 it seems like I go from injury to injury. Recovery times are so much longer and there are tons of contradictory recommendations as to the best way to heal. Most of my injuries have been crash related, but recently it seems that I am having more problems with over-use or pushing too hard. I imagine it means that I will need to ramp up slower and be more careful about paying attention when I approach overload. Not easy for a guy who likes to suffer- but hates being injured. 

UNT


----------



## nbwallace (Oct 8, 2007)

I always felt fortunate that my lower body has stayed pretty healthy despite playing a decent amount of basketball. Now I have tendinitis in both ankles and just a ton of tightness in my legs, especially the achilles and hamstrings.

My bike commute actually makes me feel better, if I ride everyday by Wednesday afternoon my quads get pretty beat down. I thought all this riding would make me a bit stronger, so far no so much.


----------



## milliesand (Jun 29, 2015)

Pain, ahh yess. pain. I have dealt with pain after a car accident 20 years ago. 

Capsaicin. 

Over the counter at your local store, it seems expensive compared to others in this class, but you use so little at a time - lets say a volume equivalent to a match head to start. 

And sweating makes it more potent.


----------



## SQRRL (Jul 10, 2009)

My Story. Back injury had me walking like 100 year old man. No more weight training. Running, mtn/road biking was painful. Chronic pain day and night. Then I found yoga. Changed my life. Not in the hocus pocus way but a pain free like. It is a key to life. 
If you have chronic pain give it a try. Could change your life too.


----------



## panchosdad (Sep 21, 2008)

J.B. Weld said:


> I generally manage new pains by focusing on one of my older ones.


Ha, that's funny, my approach is the opposite, manage the old pains by focusing on the new ones. Whatever keeps you going.


----------



## Julie (Jul 26, 2005)

How shall I count the ways ??? 2 concussions, separated R shoulder, calcific tendinitis L shoulder, torn ACL, broken fibula, broken femur, broken finger, many many MANY scrapes, bruises, punctures, etc. Still too much fun to stop ! 66 1/2 and cleaning bike for ride with my buddies in the AM....


----------



## sauer1911 (Aug 31, 2015)

Do you answer to Lucky sometimes? 😊
Chuck


----------



## macduff (Sep 4, 2012)

Recent convert to the over fifty group (mid year) here. Early this year I tried to get better fitness in preparation for my mid-centenary , so was out riding the trails mid winter ( it was cold but dry so still firm) unfortunately on a steep ris early in a ride I ran out of gears so mashed the pedals to get up it (seated) this effort popped a sacrem ligament ( ilolumbar) and appears to have allowed an L5-S1 prolapse , the latter confirmed with MRI  . It took a while for diagnosis and treatment ( Uk NHS) and have been popping gabapentin like smarties for most of this year, I'm due physio in Oct to address core strength as disc bulge isn't "bad enough" for surgery, though I'd probably declined if offered as the option ( Nhs) was removal and fusing of the L5-S1 and possible one or two discs above this one :0 .I'm back riding though now with lower gearing to allow crank spinning rather than mashing and avoiding any upward butt/saddle impacts as that can smart a tad (in the lumbar region) . For background I've been riding on and off since the early 80's and had a good spell of rides during 2014 so was reasonably fit cardio wise prior to my injury.


----------



## sleepyguy1001 (May 26, 2014)

Closing in on a second season under my belt with only one kind of serious injury, a split tendon in my ankle. It's repairable with surgery but I can't afford to be out of work for six months, at the moment. The surgeon said as long as I wear the brace when I ride I should be okay. Hurts like crazy on and off, but livable. Other than that, just the usual scraps, cuts and bruises that came with learning not to run into trees.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

I'm lucky in that I've made it to almost 50 with no breaks. Plenty of pulled muscles and whatnot.

I take a preventative approach and hit the gym regularly. So far, so good. Although, from about May-Oct, the gym time drops as riding time increases. I try to hit it once a week during biking season, and then go nuts from Nov-April.


----------



## SlimL (Aug 5, 2013)

Being 61 I do have the aches and pains. With breakfast before I ride I take a couple of Aspirin, couple of Calcium & Magnesium, and one Vit D. On ride days I try to eat a couple of bananas for the potassium which helps keep away the cramps. But mostly I just try to ride on a regular basis and don't jump; takes to long to recover. Last bad crash cost me a week and a half of hardly being able to walk and 6 weeks of my bike. No thank you sir; this white boy don't jump.


----------



## camp10 (Mar 2, 2015)

Wow, after reading this thread, I'm feeling pretty fortunate.

Just started riding this year. I've traded a bad back (had it for years, but it's gotten better since I started biking) for sore knees. I feel fine while riding, but they are sore in between rides.


----------



## SlimL (Aug 5, 2013)

camp10 said:


> Wow, after reading this thread, I'm feeling pretty fortunate.
> 
> Just started riding this year. I've traded a bad back (had it for years, but it's gotten better since I started biking) for sore knees. I feel fine while riding, but they are sore in between rides.


Years ago when I was doing whitewater in an open boat my crack-your-backter suggested an anti-inflammatory before I do an activity would help with pain afterward. Because it's good for pain, inflammation, and my heart aspirin is my preferred drug. But try it Camp10; it might help with yours.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

Biggest problem I have is my hands going numb. Soft tires, jones loop bar, and ergon gp1's on a rigid frame have pretty much solved it for now. The FSR has too much stiction and I can't run the tires as soft without problems. I feel real fortunate to not have any nagging injuries after 30 years of mtb.


----------



## SlimL (Aug 5, 2013)

bsieb said:


> Biggest problem I have is my hands going numb. Soft tires, jones loop bar, and ergon gp1's on a rigid frame have pretty much solved it for now. The FSR has too much stiction and I can't run the tires as soft without problems. I feel real fortunate to not have any nagging injuries after 30 years of mtb.


Mine also go numb but that is usually because I am holding on too tightly and leaning to far forward. Letting go and easing up usually helps.


----------



## SMR (Apr 20, 2004)

Tennis balls. I stand on a tennis ball and go back and forth under the arches of each foot. This releases the calve and hamstring muscles. I also foam roll the calves. Had hamstring problems for yrs and this simple solution alleviates 90% of the tightness and allows me to keep riding. Also hydrating a ton helps with aches.
Amazing to me that hitting a muscle group in a different location can help an ache somewhere else. I wish more PT's understood this.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

*Mid Century Pain...*

Right foot came unclipped, descending down a narrow ridge. Loss of balance sent fixed, high saddle into my chest, with unclipped foot helplessly dangling behind. I looked like Superman, flying with one leg dropped. Struggling to maintain steering control - I saw the 200 foot ridge dropoff fast approaching and laid the bike down hard, on a small patch of plateau. Right hand first struck jagged rock outcropping at roughly 16mph, cleanly dislocating middle finger at the #2 knuckle, leaving it dangling by skin.

Knowing once swelling hit - the finger will be nearly impossible to re-join. I played stat Chiropractor on-the-spot and immediately jammed the droopy digit back into the socket. I quickly tested movement, clenching a fist several times. Thanks to the Endorphins - it worked painlessly.

That evening, the finger swelled to 3x normal size - making it look like Jabba the Hut....throbbing with undescribable pain. I wrapped a flat frozen gel pack around it each night for three weeks, before I could begin self-therapy on it. Today, I can carry a one-gallon water jug with the middle finger alone....but my forceful, Police Officer door knock is long gone. It took 12 full weeks before I was able to grasp a handlebar without pain.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

^Awesome! 

I once set my broken wrist under similar conditions, like you said, endorphins! Ended up with an external fixiter, but now it's functionally normal.


----------



## rockhop (Mar 22, 2006)

I used to have a pain in the ass, but I broke up with her a long time ago.


----------



## tartis99 (Oct 27, 2015)

Broken back, wrist, and whiplash from a bike wreck in December. Living with the pain without meds.

Sent from my Galaxy Note 4


----------



## tony92231 (Oct 13, 2015)

Ice, Motrin, Icyhot, massages, stretching, and sleep.


----------



## sauer1911 (Aug 31, 2015)

Took out my vintage Peugeot with new shimano pedals, one side spd, the other flat pedal. Yeah its coming, I am fairly new or getting re acquainted with street riding.

I was approaching a freeway onramp exit and ended up looking over my shoulder to cross to the thru lane. Being careful I slowed down and looked over my shoulder, saw a car coming and tried to wait. BUT I forgot I was clipped in. Yeah, well I just didnt have total coordination at such a slow speed, didnt get my right foot out and s l o w l y fell over away from traffic. Down the 3 foot embankment of sticks and dried leaves, under the dried branches of the dead plants woven in the chainlink fence. 

Now, alot of things go on the second or two it takes to fall. Amazing things went thru my mind, "WTF?, oh crap, boy these branches are dry, and the leaves! soo many leaves! Gee I wonder if I have poked holes in my body? Hey my bike is above me!"

Stuff like that. Well I had my Bell mips helmet on and luckily no branches went into the vent holes of the helmet, alot of scratches but it was a champion! Lost my cateye7 in the leaves, many scratches but luckily I have a BIG ol bottle of Costco Ibuprofen! 

I took the Peugeot home and got my Trek Xcal 7. Went the back road way to the San Gabriel River Bike path. I really hope that doesnt happen again. 

Lucky Chuck


----------



## tubbnation (Jul 6, 2015)

Being close to 50, and having been through concussions, broken bones, 2nd degree burns, a widow-maker heart attack, I feel pretty good. I don't have any pains. 

I do, however, have a minor meniscus tear that I need to be careful with. 

I love to hit gnar, fast flow through trees and gap jumps on a rigid with flats.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

52, no issues to speak of. I commute and mt bike year round in MA. I do some stretching and yoga, works well to stay limber and flexible. I figure I have used up about 4 of my 9 lives, knock wood. I have split, dented and cracked a helmet, all have done their job well. In March I did a full left side body slam on the pavement. Rain over wet ice= not good. Went back to studded tires for the next 2 weeks. So fast I didn't even get a hand out, probably good. Knocked the wind out of me. Bad. On my regular commute, some of my regular dog walkers I see came around the corner to see me writhing and gasping after that body slam. Convinced them not to call 911. Bruised ego, bruised elbow, pedaled the rest of the way to work, 10 miles. HTFU. Wasn't going to make that call of shame.


----------



## Osco (Apr 4, 2013)

Real men don't speak of such things..

I am a GOD and know no fear or pain


----------



## tartis99 (Oct 27, 2015)

Sent from my Galaxy Note 4


----------



## dreednya (Mar 9, 2004)

52 and 2 bulging discs managed by daily stretching, foam rolling and twice weekly heavy deadlifting. Separated shoulder earlier this year, re-done once - doesn't hurt riding, but can't bench press and shoulder lifts are still way down on what they were. Also can not lie on that side any more .


----------



## Deadrock (Oct 24, 2015)

SMR said:


> Tennis balls. I stand on a tennis ball and go back and forth under the arches of each foot. This releases the calve and hamstring muscles. I also foam roll the calves. Had hamstring problems for yrs and this simple solution alleviates 90% of the tightness and allows me to keep riding. Also hydrating a ton helps with aches.
> Amazing to me that hitting a muscle group in a different location can help an ache somewhere else. I wish more PT's understood this.


+1 When I get an ache here or there the first thing I do is look up what stretch's will help that area. That has worked great over the years except for the case of my right knee over the last. I went to a pro and that helped but progress is slow - but i can walk normal now and pain is way down. Kudos SMR on this tennis ball deal....never heard that before so got me some tennis balls and have been doing it the last few days. Doing my right foot helps the whole leg - awesome!


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

A friend turned me on to this, good for working out those tight spots, also saved me from being my wife's personal masseuse. :thumbsup: http://www.amazon.com/Thera-Cane-JMAS5000-Massager/dp/B000PRMCJU


----------



## mr_chrome (Jan 17, 2005)

Just getting over a broken clavicle (collar bone); double break in the middle, pinned & plated with ten screws.......doesn't cause too much grief and will see the doctor one last time this coming week - he'll give his opinion on when I can start back in the dirt, but I will probably start riding the SS 29er on the road in my neighborhood (we have some good hills to train on) to ease back into riding shape........


----------



## fishboy316 (Jan 10, 2014)

I am 58 and so far I have bad knees from motorcycle wreck, Broke my back 1.5 years ago on MTB. Broke my tailbone in 2 places on MTB. Broke 3 ribs on MTB. My family thinks I am NUTS! Can't help it, I love riding the MTB! Like the road bikes but truly LOVE the MTB! Riding my road bike helps my back to stop hurting as it stretches the lower back in the drops. I try to ride 3-5 times a week but if not I can feel it tighten up and start hurting. I will say since the broken back I have learned to ride the MTB with a lot more finesse now rather than being the bull in the china shop. Helped me become a better rider. So has riding the road bike.

Bill


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

I have too many issues to be addressed in a general fashion lol.


----------



## camp10 (Mar 2, 2015)

fishboy316 said:


> Broke my back 1.5 years ago on MTB. Broke my tailbone in 2 places on MTB. Broke 3 ribs on MTB. My family thinks I am NUTS!
> Bill


Wellllllll, you seem to be giving them lots of data!


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

58 years old and I been riding bikes most of my life as a die-hard enthusiast. Sometimes completely hardcore. Been there done that with all the associated crashes and related consequences that come with pushing my limits. Can't even begin to count all of the fractures, ligament tears, tendon issues, dislocations and related hurts. Right now, I'm recovering from a fractured elbow and some related soft issue issues. I don't really crash very often, but when I do, it's frequently a 'YouTube' worthy one.

*Just a simple oppsie. Just a quick yank does the trick.*


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

not many injuries from mtb'ing per se... about 6 months ago I did a 4ft drop onto off camber pebbley/stoney trail... Front tyre washed out, and hand/elbow/helmet (head) all hit ground simultaneously... got up seeing stars etc. 
Ever since then a C-vertebrae in neck clicks!? (on left side)

Maybe I should get it looked at?

-----------------------------------------------------------
'Yes! I'm an opinionated Mofo... Next question'.


----------



## fishboy316 (Jan 10, 2014)

Maybe I should get it looked at?

-----------------------------------------------------------
Why Yes I believe you should! LOL! 

My problem camp10, is that the better I get at MTB the younger and more invincible I feel.(Not good at 58!) Am trying not to provide any more data for the family. Although last time out I did do an endo not paying attention. No injury to speak of but plenty of potential.

Bill


----------



## bgfthntr (May 18, 2009)

At nearly 51 I have aches and pains..... yep I do.

I separated my right shoulder in 1998 with 3D separation. It was surgically repaired and I have 99% movement still; I'm lucky. I've had 2 ulnar nerve surgeries due to RSI but they get aggravated sometimes when I ride.

My day to day issues are forearm tendons and ulnar and median nerves. How I cope? Ice, BEER and ignore the rest. I've been riding for over 28 years and I'm not stopping now....

Life is short and I want to ride.....


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^ Good for you! Pushing through our issues is not always easy, but we have our priorities.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

With the nice weather, I've spent less time in the gym, which is a mistake. Pulled my lower back and everything is stiff. I need to get back to stretch ,work the core and lift again. Preventative maintenance pays off!


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

What's the consensus on Glucosamine and Condroitin? I was going to start taking it for my knees a few years ago just because my dad has had double knee replacements, I've abused my knees my whole life (football, motocross, mtb), and they'd been getting sore after longer rides (35+ miles).

However, it seems the more recent studies have shown it to be no better than placebo as to its effectiveness for joint/cartilage health. Anyone using G&C with good results? Any links to more recent studies I should look at?

I'm starting to get wrist, elbow, and shoulder pain after even shorter rides which I think has been exacerbated by some super stiff carbon bars, thin grips, different cockpit set up than I'm used to and some older inujuries, so need to address those issues too, but wondering if G&C would help any?

As far as past injuries (staying on topic): Broken right radius and ulna, pelvic fracture, separated shoulder, shattered left radial head, cracked bone in left wrist, cracked ribs, sprained MCL, and a couple of concussions. Not to mention the myriad minor issues we all come home with: scrapes, sprains, bruises etc.

Relatively pain free for the most part, but definitely don't bounce like I used to and the ground is getting harder as I age. 

I feel lucky.


----------



## weakendwarrior (May 19, 2016)

Most of the "evidence " for the efficacy of glucosamine, with or without chondroitin, is anecdotal. It's pretty safe (might cross-react if you have a sensitivity/allergy to shellfish) so you could always try it and see for yourself. Some people swear by it and some swear at it.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

KRob said:


> What's the consensus on Glucosamine and Condroitin? I was going to start taking it for my knees a few years ago just because my dad has had double knee replacements, I've abused my knees my whole life (football, motocross, mtb), and they'd been getting sore after longer rides (35+ miles).
> 
> However, it seems the more recent studies have shown it to be no better than placebo as to its effectiveness for joint/cartilage health. Anyone using G&C with good results? Any links to more recent studies I should look at?
> 
> ...


I took G & C for a few years, after it had a noticeable effect on my old dog, so I took it pro-actively for my sensitive carpenter elbows and noticed a good effect over time, basically all sensitivity went away for good, never has come back. I don't take it regularly anymore, seems like it supplied what I needed to recover/rebuild.


----------



## Coastie3202 (Jun 3, 2016)

Years of service on Coast Guard ships, and abuse from dirt bikes have left both rotator cuffs (shoulders) in bad shape with pain most days. Ibuprofen is my friend, and a good stretch before riding with occasional stops to stretch while riding seem to help a great deal. Other than that I just pedal through.


----------



## Coastie3202 (Jun 3, 2016)

Worse than injury is the inability to sleep at night. Amazing how a body over 50 suddenly doesn't need more than 4 or 5 hours of sleep. Or at least that's what my body seems to tell me when I wake up in the middle of the night, every night. But nothing 2 cups of coffee before getting on the bike can't fix. (posted at about 1:30 a.m.......crap)


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Lots and not to well ^^

Years of abuse on the Rugby paddock... playing bball on the hard court and now 3 years of Martial Arts!! My body is a fallen down temple >.< plus 3 seasons of mtb'ing!!

-----------------------------------------------------------
#1 resolution... Ride it like I stole it!!


----------



## mtnbkrdr98 (May 27, 2004)

Hi fc,
I'm 52 and have been doing pretty good with the exception of 2 incidences of bad lower back/hip pain. This happened sometime last year, and then again earlier this month June, 2016. I did physical therapy - lots of stretching as prescribed, along with doing the stretches routine that I know more often, and finding new stretching and stabilization exercises for back and hip flexibility - and balance as well.
I had xrays and an MRI done this time, and the main issue was a disc that wasn't herniated but was closing off and putting pressure on a nerve. After 3 weeks I am almost healed and getting back on road bike and soon Mtb. This happened a few days after a xc race (that I won my age category in).

So, I think as my PT said, the least intrusive treatments are the best, and prevention is the best - lots of stretching where you go into it easy, don't strain, and hold that stretch for 30-60 seconds.
Also lots of dynamic and static core stabilization exercises, as well as strength training circuits using body weight, dumblell, kettlebell.


----------



## Liz Man (Mar 16, 2007)

Most of my aches and pains are the result of motocross and desert racing in my early 20s. Negatives from the injuries are now catching up with me. I've had knee surgery and a broken wrist from that era. I also severely broke my collar bone (desert race). Surprisingly I've had no issues with my collar bone other than my right shoulder is about an inch lower than the left, but no pain.

Currently, in addition to my knee, I get lower back pain while doing yard work and road riding. Usually the back pain is at its worst during long road bike rides approaching 80 miles or more. The end of the day can be miserable. I think mountain biking more often and doing core exercises (especially posture exercises) has helped to mitigate the lower back pain somewhat. I'm hoping to get some x-rays taken in the near future.

Occasionally I take Ibuprofen as a pain killer and it works very well for me. Another remedy is soaking in an elixir of oils that I like. It's a mixture of epsom salt, peppermint, spearmint and wintergreen. Another mix is epsom salt, tea tree and lavender. They work very well before bed as a relaxant. I have difficulty falling asleep and the mixture counters that. During the off season, I've found that both lift and cross-country skiing helps to ease lower back pain.

​


----------

